# BOA HOOF BOOTS by Easycare Inc



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

EasyCare stopped making the Boas. If you go to their website, that may still have some size 0 and size 1's in stock.

I think they weren't popular with serious trail riders because the wires stretch.

I love them and still have a couple pair. I used them with half pads on my foundered horse for four years. They are in the horse closet, in case the aluminum rocker shoes the vet put on the horse don't work any better than the boots.

As far as using them for an Rx boot, I give them five stars, which is why I am upset EasyCare stopped making them. Even the specialty farrier was impressed with them.

As far as a trail boot, I can't say.


----------



## Valerie Chumak (Sep 7, 2016)

> EasyCare stopped making the Boas


If not Boas, can you recommend any other hoof boots that can be used for turnout? 

I


> because the wires stretch


Did you have a problem with the wires while in turnout or do u just think so?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I did send one pair back for repair for a broken wire when they were fairly new.

I know the wires stretch over time. 

One of their reps suggested the new Easy Boot Trails as a replacement for the Boas.

I still have 2 pairs of Boas. The body of the boots hold up very well so it will be awhile before I have to worry about new boots


I do *not* recommend "Hoofwings". Those were the biggest waste of my money ever.

They sored my horse and my vet told me to throw them in the garbage. They may be okay in mild hoof sore circumstances but they were bloody expensive and a huge waste in my horse's case.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

@Valerie Chumak I recommend the easyboot Gloves. I'm using them now and they're great. Definitely order the Fit-Kit from Easy Care to double check your size. The gloves need to be tight, so fit is really important.


----------

